# Advice on a cheap flashlight



## NiTyson (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi folks, Nice forum here! LOADS of info on all sorts of stuff. I would like to get my dad a flashlight for his birthday, but I'm having problems finding one that meets my criteria. See, the flashlight HE wants is the "Bell & Howell TAC-LIGHT" , but I know from reading on here that it's a cheap wannabe you can find on eBay for ~$5. I wanted to get him a similar light for his birthday. I know you can get a good flashlight that has decent output for $20, but the problem is they usually take 18650s. That sounds odd, but my dad hates rechargeable batteries because he remembers the horrors of NI-CD batteries of the 1980s. YUCK! I don't blame him! I've been trying to explain to him that the current LI-ION batteries are lightyears ahead of what they had back then, but he doesn't believe me. So I wanted a flashlight that could take primary batteries, or a 18650. So I need help finding a light that will take 3 AAAs in a holder, or 1 18650, just like the TAC-LIGHT will, except that I would like to have an actual output of 500 lumens (not the 250 lumens a video review of the TAC-LIGHT showed). Can someone help me find a flashlight that takes these batteries? Thanks!


----------



## toastystuff (Aug 6, 2016)

I suggest you bite the bullet and buy him a inexpensive p60 18650 host like the solarforce l2 because I'm not aware of any good quality light that will do what u whant.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 6, 2016)

I would suggest that if you buy such a light be prepared to "own" it yourself because he may reject it as he seems to be anti rechargeable batteries person. As for the 3AAA idea as a fallback (from 18650) you aren't going to get 500 lumens from 3AAAs you would be lucky to even get 400 lumens for any length of time. I think he would be fine with a 300 lumen light and recommend you getting him a Rayovac Indestructable 2AA light and some extra batteries for it. $20 isn't going to get you far in a bullet proof LED light especially 500 lumens. You can get them on ebay and the likes but you end up waiting anxiously on the mail from China and hoping their quality control checked your light as you can get a dud. I have several cheap 1x18650 LED lights that I like I got for around $4 but none of them have 3AAA capability that requires them to be larger in diameter and supply an adapter for the AAAs and a sleeve for the 18650 parts that would have to be kept track of and the AAA adapters do at times break and often are hard to find as there is over half a dozen varieties of them with springs and contacts and such often you have to spend a lot of time trying to find a replacement and end up paying a good portion of the price of another cheap light for it. 
Personally I HATE the 3AAA adapters myself you almost need a tool to pry at least one of the batteries out and a light to shine on the adapter so see how to put them back in correctly.


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 6, 2016)

I second the Rayovac 2AA suggestion above.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 6, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I would suggest that if you buy such a light be prepared to "own" it yourself because he may reject it as he seems to be anti rechargeable batteries person. As for the 3AAA idea as a fallback (from 18650) you aren't going to get 500 lumens from 3AAAs you would be lucky to even get 400 lumens for any length of time. I think he would be fine with a 300 lumen light and recommend you getting him a Rayovac Indestructable 2AA light and some extra batteries for it. $20 isn't going to get you far in a bullet proof LED light especially 500 lumens. You can get them on ebay and the likes but you end up waiting anxiously on the mail from China and hoping their quality control checked your light as you can get a dud. I have several cheap 1x18650 LED lights that I like I got for around $4 but none of them have 3AAA capability that requires them to be larger in diameter and supply an adapter for the AAAs and a sleeve for the 18650 parts that would have to be kept track of and the AAA adapters do at times break and often are hard to find as there is over half a dozen varieties of them with springs and contacts and such often you have to spend a lot of time trying to find a replacement and end up paying a good portion of the price of another cheap light for it.
> Personally I HATE the 3AAA adapters myself you almost need a tool to pry at least one of the batteries out and a light to shine on the adapter so see how to put them back in correctly.



Well put.

I second this comment.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Aug 6, 2016)

Lynx hit the nail on the head. There aren't really any great 3xAAA/18650 lights and convincing someone that rechargeables are great can be an uphill battle- especially when earlier examples of rechargeables were so terrible. 
That said, there are a few lights that might work. The Rayovac Indestructible Lynx mentioned is an option. There is a 272 lumen Maglite Pro that can be found in a pack with a Solitaire LED for $20, which is a nice deal.
Moving up, the Thrunite Archer 2A in neutral white is over budget but can put out 500 lumens.


----------



## NiTyson (Aug 6, 2016)

Sound advice I suppose, since he is anti-rechargeable batteries. There is one other thing I might do, which is upgrade his 3 D Maglite to LED. I'm going to start another thread on that though. I did tell him that most 18650 flashlights also take 2 CR123As, but they aren't as easy to find as AA/AAA/C/D cells, and I also told him that they have to be handled with care, since they can go bang (quite powerfully, from what I've read. I'm also going to make a thread for some battery questions.). His birthday is in about a month, so I have a little time to convince him that CURRENT rechargeable batteries actually have decent capacity, like 6 18650s running a 40 watt laptop for well over an hour. That's pretty decent to me. Primary cells are also expensive, too. How horrible would it be if you had to buy a box of proprietary, single use batteries for your smartphone that cost $5 apiece? Now THAT would be horrible! Thanks for the advice, it's sill to early to make any decisions yet... I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 6, 2016)

I agree with the others. If your Dad doesn't want to use rechargables he won't bother to use them so there is no point going that route. Lynx Arc's suggestion of the Rayovac 2AA sounds good and if you can live with a little larger light there is a 3AA model as well. 3AAA lights are common and relatively small but just don't give you much in terms of power or runtime especially using common alkalines. FWIW I have so many better lights there is no reason for me to get one of the Rayovacs but as a flashoholic/collector I still want to pick up a couple.The design has some merit and with the rubber armor on the head and tail it should have much better drop survival than similarly priced metal lights.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 6, 2016)

How about one of the new LED Maglites? Something like the 3C Led lights are pretty decent for the price. I have gifted several of the MiniMag Pros. AA light does great. If you are giving it to a person who doesn't check the cells and just leaves the batteries in it, put some Energizer Lithium AA's in it. No leaks too.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 6, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> How about one of the new LED Maglites? Something like the 3C Led lights are pretty decent for the price. I have gifted several of the MiniMag Pros. AA light does great. If you are giving it to a person who doesn't check the cells and just leaves the batteries in it, put some Energizer Lithium AA's in it. No leaks too.


If he wants to use C or D batteries there are options available for 500 lumen lights. Personally I've gone cold on C/D flashlights as they are big, heavy, and alkaline C/D cells add up fast in cost vs LSD nimh AAs and AA LED lights that have less output but are very inexpensive to run once you get a decent charger and the batteries are easy to find. Rechargeable is the way to go but convincing and teaching someone how to use them can be the straw the broke the camel's back so to speak.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 6, 2016)

I remember the rechargeable nicads. They were TERRIBLE!

3*AAA battery lights are also terrible. They have very little mAh capacity.

a 3*AA light has about 4 times the capacity, and is about equal to a 3100 mah 18650.

C cells have idk... double the capacity of AA cells.

Here's my suggestion.
Get him a 3* C cell light
Perhaps the Home Depot Defiant 850 lumen 3 C light ( $9.88)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419420-Defiant-3C-triple-850-lumens

I have a G700 zoomie with an upgraded LED running an 18650.
The Defiant throws as far as it when the G700 is fully zoomed (focused), but with many times the width.

Then cut a 3 1/2 - 4 inch bolt to 80 mm (3 1/8th inch) wrap it in plastic (from a water bottle, or two, or cardboard).
This will make a spacer for you, and you will be able to run the light on a 18650 battery.

If you don't want to make a spacer, you can also wrap some modern AA rechargeables in carboard (aa's are the same length as C cells) and demonstrate to your dad that LSD cells are different from what he had in the past.


----------



## zeroair (Aug 8, 2016)

Would you be willing to consider non-AAA primaries? You could use two cr123's in a Convoy s2+, for example, and you'd have a slim light and quite a performer. That fits your primary bill, but also allows 18650 very well.


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 8, 2016)

IMO...nothing about CR123 = cheap...nor 18650's...OP wants simple plug batteries in and play lights, which means we are down to stuff you can find in any store.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 9, 2016)

I've had second thoughts about the comments in this thread.

If he wants the Tac-Light get it or one of the cheaper zoomies for him.

Then get him a decent protected cell 18650 battery or two, and a charger.

Then you can demonstrate to him how much better a rechargeable 18650 is. Seeing is believing. 

Like I said above, I have a G700 and I swapped in a NW XM-L2 emitter. That made it better, but still meh :shrug:

Once you have converted him to 18650s, then come Christmas, you can get him some real lights.

Please note this post, and then perhaps the video in the OP of that thread.


----------



## Bdm82 (Aug 9, 2016)

I was basically thinking the same thing. 

A better quality cheap zoomie would meet his constraints... 3 aaa compatible, zoom be like the b&h, etc.

I have a Thorfire TA13 that I have no problems with. It is a cheap zoomie but on the better build quality side. The tint is cool. It is reverse clicky. So it's not ideal. But it is like 13 bucks, is cree xml2 led, can do aaa or 18650, is about 500lm, is decently built, and would meet his specs.

Starting there would allow an into into 18650 with aaa flexibility and might wet his whistle for new gen leds.

Telling him to go p60 is not listening to what he asked...


----------



## Poppy (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd take Bdm82's recommendation seriously.

Thorfire lights have been generally well reviewed. It is nice that it uses actual Cree XM-L2 LED in its light, and not the LatticeBright LED that the G700 and many of the other clones use.


----------



## NiTyson (Aug 9, 2016)

Y'all all have some reasonable suggestions. Poppy, I have thought about getting one of those lights and throwing an 18650 in there, but it's still a poor quality light. What I can do is show him a Light I've ordered for myself, when it gets here of course. It's a Convoy S2+, which should be able to put out a lot of lumens for it's size. Maybe it's performance will make him think about the rechargeables. If he did get a 18650 flashlight, I would offer to charge and store the batteries for him, so it would be just like primary batteries. Put one in, take the old one and "throw it out" (give it back to me). I am still working on converting my 3D Maglite to LED, maybe when I get done he will want me to convert his. At least with the Maglite, I might be able to get him to try some NIMH cells in it. I think the tenergy cells have around 8 AMP hours on tap. That's pretty good if you ask me. I think I will show him the light I ordered first, then I will make a decision based on what he does. Thanks!


----------



## NiTyson (Aug 9, 2016)

Oops, I didn't see the part about the Thorfire. I looked at it, seems to be decent. Let me show him my light first, then maybe he will let me get him one. At least it would be a perfect illustration of 3xAAA vs 18650 power. Thanks!


----------



## Poppy (Aug 9, 2016)

How hard are you having the S2+ driven?
at 1400 ma / 4*7135 you would get about 500 lumens.
at 2800 ma / 8*7135 you would get about 900 lumens.

BTW the S2+ is my favorite general purpose light.


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 9, 2016)

My dad (baby boomer I era) couldn't' be bothered with specialty batteries. He wants cells accessible anywhere & doesn't want to have to worry about protected cells and chargers muss and fuss.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 9, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> My dad (baby boomer I era) couldn't' be bothered with specialty batteries. He wants cells accessible anywhere & doesn't want to have to worry about protected cells and chargers muss and fuss.


Born around 1919? He's lucky he can remember where he put is slippers. 

My dad born around 1928 uses lithium batteries in his ryobi power tools, and worklights. He used those crappy NiCads for lights and toys when we were kids. For many years we had one version or another of those NiCad lights, that sat in a holder always on charge. We also had incandescent maglights back then, and now he has an LED 3D mag that I buy him new alkys for it each year. He also has a 6*AA Ozark Trail light in his car. When he uses the lights, they are only for minutes at a time, so he is fine with the alkalines.

I bought him a few of those plug into the outlet, always on charge, automatic on power failure lights. The last time I was at his house, I noticed one of them sitting on top of his dresser. I would say that he likes rechargeables. 

BUT recognizing that he is getting up there in years, I haven't gotten him any 18650 lights. Ten years ago, I would have. A decade can make a big difference.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> My dad (baby boomer I era) couldn't' be bothered with specialty batteries. He wants cells accessible anywhere & doesn't want to have to worry about protected cells and chargers muss and fuss.



Ha! Poppy, I think we were just called "old" lol. 

Bottom line Lean; speaking as a baby boomer... get him what he'll use, not what _you want him_ to use. 

He is used to a lot less from a flashlight. So 250 lumens is plenty. Single setting lights are preferred with hi/lo at most. 

If you get him a Mag XL50 from Home Depot and a 10 pack of Rayovacs, he'll probably be satisfied. 

I just upgraded my mother in laws 1976 Eveready Captain with an 80 lumen Menards 2aa wooden light. She knows to keep check on the batteries, afterall for the last 72 years all she knew was alkalines....

First time she turned it on to let her dogs out while searching for snakes, that bright white 80 lumens impressed her so much her eyes were watering. 

She said my 420 lumen PK PR-1 "is too bright.

Remember this: 
A set of seasoned eyeballs do not adapt as quickly as they used to. Pupils take longer to change and do not adjust as far each way as they used to.
It's why you see all those blue haired ladies with those giant space sunglasses. 
In daytime my pop used to wear his indoors if he was sitting near a window.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 9, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Ha! Poppy, I think we were just called "old" lol.
> 
> Bottom line Lean; speaking as a baby boomer... get him what he'll use, not what _you want him_ to use.
> 
> .


LOL.. hey there you ol fart!  Better put your eyes back on. NiTyson is the guy buying for his dad, and his dad wants a high powered Navy Seals Technology flashlight, not one his grandmother used to use. hehehe 

I tried googling boomer 1 vs boomer 2 and found no such terms. Looking at a graph, at the beginning of the century there was a high birth rate that gradually declined through WW1 and through the depression years. The baby boomers range from 1946 - 1964, that's all post WW2.


----------



## NiTyson (Aug 9, 2016)

The S2+ has the 8X7135 option, so around 900 lumens like you said.

Sounds sorta like my dad, LeanBurn. My dad is one of those people I jokingly call "stuck in the past". He hates most new things because he doesn't understand them, or has bad experiences with them. For instance, he likes carburated engines more than fuel injected engines, despite their obvious advantages. Why? Because the few times he tried to work on a fuel injected engine he usually made the situation worse. For instance, he replaced the ECU on a car when it was fine, then got mad when the problem wasn't resolved. The actual problem was a bad ignition coil. That's just one example, but this applies to many things. He is also one of the last people to try something new, and often jeers at people who do. I don't know why he has to be like that, but I can't change him.

The main thing is I'm not forcing the issue, it's not like I'm pulling up pages of 18650 flashlights and saying "you can only have one of these". I do like the idea of giving him a flashlight with the option to use batteries more familiar to him, and a 18650. The Thorfire looks to be ideal for this situation, but I need to see how he's going to react to my light, when it gets here of course. Thanks!


----------



## GODOFWAR (Aug 9, 2016)

Man , He's your only dad show some love and get him a zebralight sc5 500 lumens


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 9, 2016)

Poppy said:


> LOL.. hey there you ol fart!  Better put your eyes back on. NiTyson is the guy buying for his dad, and his dad wants a high powered Navy Seals Technology flashlight, not one his grandmother used to use. hehehe
> 
> I tried googling boomer 1 vs boomer 2 and found no such terms. Looking at a graph, at the beginning of the century there was a high birth rate that gradually declined through WW1 and through the depression years. The baby boomers range from 1946 - 1964, that's all post WW2.



http://socialmarketing.org/archives/generations-xy-z-and-the-others/

[h=2]Boomers I or The Baby Boomers[/h][FONT=&quot]*Born: 1946-1954
Coming of Age: 1963-1972
Age in 2004: 50-58
Current Population: 33 million*[/FONT]


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2016)

Poppy said:


> LOL.. hey there you ol fart!  Better put your eyes back on. NiTyson is the guy buying for his dad, and his dad wants a high powered Navy Seals Technology flashlight, not one his grandmother used to use. hehehe
> 
> I tried googling boomer 1 vs boomer 2 and found no such terms. Looking at a graph, at the beginning of the century there was a high birth rate that gradually declined through WW1 and through the depression years. The baby boomers range from 1946 - 1964, that's all post WW2.



64 here. The last of the boomers, the first of the Pepsi generation.Too young to be a boomer, too old to be MTV generation, so us 64-73's call ourselves "the Pepsi crowd".

We saw homes with tube tvs and Coke was #1. But also saw solid state take over and Pepsi become #1 during the "wonder years".


----------



## xxo (Aug 9, 2016)

Some good lights under $20 that use common batteries that I would recommend:


2AAA Mini Mag LED – 111 or 98 lumens (111 is brighter but doesn’t throw as far) around $15 at Home depot. Great light for shirt pocket carry, single mode twisty.


1AA 80 Lumen Ionva X1 – usually around $20 on amazon. Basically a 2 mode twisty with a momentary only tail switch (not a clicky). Nice compact light though momentary function can be a bid fiddly as you have to have the tail cap tightened the right amount or it is hard to press on (to tight and the light stays on). Can be locked out by loosening tail cap.


2AA Rayovac 300 indestructible, $15 at home depot or lowes. Very rugged and as a result a bit heavy and bulky for a 2 AA light. 2 mode forward clicky switch (70 lumen low mode should be lower in my opinion, 15-30 lumens would be ideal). To me, this light seems brighter running Eneloops than with alkalines.


2AA Mini Mag Pro Plus – 245 lumen dual mode twisty. Can often be found on amazon for around $20. Low mode is very useful (the more common 272 lumen Pro has high mode only).


2 C ML25LT LED – 177 lumen single mode twisty, about $19 at walmart. Lower lumens, but has a much brighter hotspot than the above mentioned LEDs giving this ML25LT a lot of throw. Small enough to carry in coat pocket and can be run on AA Eneloops with a simple homemade spacer tube (AA's and C cells are the same length).


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2016)

xxo said:


> Some good lights under $20 that use common batteries that I would recommend:
> 
> 
> 2AAA Mini Mag LED – 111 or 98 lumens (111 is brighter but doesn’t throw as far) around $15 at Home depot. Great light for shirt pocket carry, single mode twisty.
> ...



^^ Good ones for those who struggle with change. 

My pop wouldn't use LED lights at all. 
He threw away all his "junky old Maglites and Kel-Lites from the 70's (gasp!!!) and bought 4 C spot lights by Dorcy and Energizer. 
When he passed on in 011 there wasn't a single LED in his house.

Now in the mid 80's my pop wrote software for computerizing presses, lathes and other machines at work, yet did not own a computer when he passed. So it wasn't that he didn't understand modern conveniences, he just preferred to live without many of them. He had all analog clocks, a rotory phone with a tape type answering machine and a console tv. (Boomers remember those pieces of furniture that in some cases also contained a record player, radio and the ultra-modern 8 track tape player.)

If I were to gift him a flashlight it would probably be a Mag ML25 IT because he preferred incan, but I'd also give him a 3 cell LT version touting the 18 hour battery life. 
He'd probably dig the potential cost savings of those buck and a quarter each (10 pack) of Rayovac C's I included.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 9, 2016)

NiTyson said:


> The S2+ has the 8X7135 option, so around 900 lumens like you said.
> 
> Sounds sorta like my dad, LeanBurn. My dad is one of those people I jokingly call "stuck in the past". He hates most new things because he doesn't understand them, or has bad experiences with them. For instance, he likes carburated engines more than fuel injected engines, despite their obvious advantages. Why? Because the few times he tried to work on a fuel injected engine he usually made the situation worse. For instance, he replaced the ECU on a car when it was fine, then got mad when the problem wasn't resolved. The actual problem was a bad ignition coil. That's just one example, but this applies to many things. He is also one of the last people to try something new, and often jeers at people who do. I don't know why he has to be like that, but I can't change him.
> 
> The main thing is I'm not forcing the issue, it's not like I'm pulling up pages of 18650 flashlights and saying "you can only have one of these". I do like the idea of giving him a flashlight with the option to use batteries more familiar to him, and a 18650. The Thorfire looks to be ideal for this situation, but I need to see how he's going to react to my light, when it gets here of course. Thanks!



Yes... if you get him the Thorfire, at least he'll have a decent light. If you don't already have an extra 18650 to give him one, get one.

I just checked my G700 and it draws 1.24 amps with an 18650 on high.

I just checked HKJ's charts for a Panasonic alkaline AAA and at 1 amp load it is flat dead at 20 minutes.
http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic Pro Power AAA UK.html

Your light will absolutely KILL his light, in both output and runtime.
But if you put an 18650 in his, he'll have a decent light. He'll appreciate the difference.


----------



## chillinn (Aug 9, 2016)

I hope I'm not laughed off the thread... but I just noticed the no-longer manufactured Coast HP-1 is on sale again on Amazon for less than $10. I am very impressed with this light, considering the cost. It is a single mode zoomy forward clicky (so with momentary). The host is solid, the temperature is cool, and the beam artifacts are not intolerable. It is AA, but will handle 14500 just fine if you don't mind a really bright light, if you want to train your pop on Li-ions, which would be necessarily required for safety sake. I think a Li-ion demonstration would be enough to get anyone to forget about NiCd.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

chillinn said:


> I hope I'm not laughed off the thread... but I just noticed the no-longer manufactured Coast HP-1 is on sale again on Amazon for less than $10. I am very impressed with this light, considering the cost. It is a single mode zoomy forward clicky (so with momentary). The host is solid, the temperature is cool, and the beam artifacts are not intolerable. It is AA, but will handle 14500 just fine if you don't mind a really bright light, if you want to train your pop on Li-ions, which would be necessarily required for safety sake. I think a Li-ion demonstration would be enough to get anyone to forget about NiCd.



No laughing here bro.
The HP-1 is a great flashlight. 

Great light for starting out. The less-learn-ed folks really dig them once they understand you slide the head instead the mag-twist. 
I gave away a bunch last year. Most are still in use.
I know of one that doesn't work. I gave that one to my "lifetime warranty killer" buddy who managed to cross thread the tail cap bad enough that it snapped off the threads. (Ya know yer messing up when you need vice grips to put the tail cap back on lol).

I use eneloop pros in one without issue knowing a regular aa will work if need be.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Aug 10, 2016)

Don't know if the op got anything in the end.

But most 26650 lights can be powered on AA or AAA's in an adapter. But performance and runtime will be reduced. So don't go for a monster output light.


The Convoy X3 (sometimes branded as a XinTD) is one example and a really good torch.

http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_47159.html


Coast also make a number or lights that can use a Li-ion battery or AAA's.

https://coastportland.com/flashlights/


Limintop Sd4 runs 26650 or AA's
http://www.lumintop.com/sd4a.html


Not many of these are pocket friendly maybe. But that's because 3xAAA is bigger than 1x18650.



2AA lights might well be worth considering though. Even a Mini Mag Pro or Olight S15.


----------



## NiTyson (Aug 16, 2016)

Alright folks, I got my Convoy S2+ in saturday, and after I did a few things to it (Tightening up the pill mainly because the light was flickering), I showed the light to him. Both he and I were impressed with it's brightness, as well as it's runtime. I handed it to him, and after a few minutes of playing with it, he figured out how to change brightness modes, and he was impressed with the build quality. So, after he looked at this light, he wanted one just like it. I've ordered one for him, hopefully it will be here by his birthday. He also agreed to me buying 4 new 18650s for both of our lights! Thanks guys, case closed.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 16, 2016)

Woohoo! 

Another con-vert.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome to hear! 
:goodjob:


----------



## Poppy (Aug 17, 2016)

That's great to hear!

Next you'll have to get him a little rechargeable key chain light so that he has a non-obtrusive EDC.

Mine is the little CooYoo Quantum in stainless.

It's become so popular, that a number of other brands are making little changes to it and selling it as their own.
Such as the Jetbeam Mini -1.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Aug 18, 2016)

NiTyson said:


> Alright folks, I got my Convoy S2+ in saturday, and after I did a few things to it (Tightening up the pill mainly because the light was flickering), I showed the light to him. Both he and I were impressed with it's brightness, as well as it's runtime. I handed it to him, and after a few minutes of playing with it, he figured out how to change brightness modes, and he was impressed with the build quality. So, after he looked at this light, he wanted one just like it. I've ordered one for him, hopefully it will be here by his birthday. He also agreed to me buying 4 new 18650s for both of our lights! Thanks guys, case closed.



I recognize I'm rather late in finding this thread, but your Dad will need a BACKUP light or two. 

Remember "Two is one and one is none", so may I suggest you light up his life with the Nebo Little Larry (250-lumens, 3 AAA's) and the Nebo Big Larry (450-lumens, 3 AA'S).

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## irongate (Aug 18, 2016)

NiTyson said:


> Alright folks, I got my Convoy S2+ in saturday, and after I did a few things to it (Tightening up the pill mainly because the light was flickering), I showed the light to him. Both he and I were impressed with it's brightness, as well as it's runtime. I handed it to him, and after a few minutes of playing with it, he figured out how to change brightness modes, and he was impressed with the build quality. So, after he looked at this light, he wanted one just like it. I've ordered one for him, hopefully it will be here by his birthday. He also agreed to me buying 4 new 18650s for both of our lights! Thanks guys, case closed.



That is a very nice light to have, just the right size. I enjoy mind!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 22, 2016)

Convoy S2+, one of about 50 lights I own, but my most used. 

My 4yr old son even uses one we keep in a drawer next to the couch. Only good quality, trusted 18650 cells however. Good light. Dad will be pleased with it.


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 22, 2016)

My convoy s2+ just died on me. It had the same flickering issue. I did find an xtar wk42 for $10. It's about the size of my thumb and 300 lumens. There's a few left on xtar's ebay store. It uses cr123a's. It won't beat my 4sevens quark ml-x in size or brightness but you can buy 4 at the same price as the ml-x


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 22, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I remember the rechargeable nicads. They were TERRIBLE!
> 
> 3*AAA battery lights are also terrible. They have very little mAh capacity.
> 
> ...





I have the HD 850 lumen 3C light and like it a lot. I cut a piece of PVC pipe and am using it to run the light off of 3 AA's. I am using NIMH cells, but alkalines can be used. If your dad cares about the weight of the light, using the 3AA's does make it quite a bit lighter.


----------



## NiTyson (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a question: has anyone here ordered from Gearbest before? If so, how long did it take them to ship your items? I ordered dad's flashlight on August 14, and I couldn't find any tracking information until I clicked a link heading to Beishisheng logistics's website. Their tracking message is currently stuck on "information sent to Czech". This doesn't make much sense, a package from china has a Czech post tracking number? Czech post's website doesn't have any info on that tracking number. Anybody had experience with Gearbest's shipping? I'm only asking this because the last time I ordered something from China (eBay seller), I never got it, so I'm understandably hesitant about this. Thanks!


----------



## Poppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I've ordered from gearbest a few times, and have always gotten my stuff.

Whenever, and from whomever I order stuff from China, I pretty much expect a three week wait, at least. It seems that the tracking info from across the seas, has a lot to be desired regarding the frequency of updates.

In fact, just yesterday I placed another order for another crelant CH10 headlamp for my son.


----------



## NiTyson (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, I ordered a red Convoy S2+ for dad, 4 Panasonic 3400mah 18650's, and a Nitenumen H01 headlamp. I don't know too much about the Nitenumen light, haven't seen too much about it on any website, but it looked decent, and wasn't making any outlandish claims, so I may make a review for others to see what I think of it. We'll see, when it gets here of course. Thanks!


----------



## Bdm82 (Aug 26, 2016)

NiTyson said:


> I have a question: has anyone here ordered from Gearbest before? If so, how long did it take them to ship your items? I ordered dad's flashlight on August 14, and I couldn't find any tracking information until I clicked a link heading to Beishisheng logistics's website. Their tracking message is currently stuck on "information sent to Czech". This doesn't make much sense, a package from china has a Czech post tracking number? Czech post's website doesn't have any info on that tracking number. Anybody had experience with Gearbest's shipping? I'm only asking this because the last time I ordered something from China (eBay seller), I never got it, so I'm understandably hesitant about this. Thanks!


Assuming you are in the usa...

Free shipping to me in IL takes 21 to 32 days and cannot be tracked. 

The shipping option labeled America Direct Express provides a tracking number and takes 12 to 15 days. First 4 to get out of China, 3 to get to US, then 5 to get to me. Give or take. It costs a couple bucks but is worth it for me to reduce variation.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 3, 2016)

NiTyson said:


> <snip> ... Nitenumen H01 headlamp. I don't know too much about the Nitenumen light, haven't seen too much about it on any website, but it looked decent, and wasn't making any outlandish claims, so I may make a review for others to see what I think of it. We'll see, when it gets here of course. Thanks!



I, too, know next to nothing about this brand. The specs on the NiteNumen H01 web page look good. Please let us know how this works out.


----------



## NiTyson (Sep 12, 2016)

Alright folks, the verdict is in. I got the package in and took out his Convoy S2+ and realized I made a mistake when ordering. I thought my light has a T6-4C emitter in it when it really had a U2-1A emitter in it. Both of us don't really care about light color, but we do care about less lumens due to the phosphor used, so I decided to put the pill from my light in his, then I gave it to him, _aaaaaannnnnnnnndddddddd..................

_*HE LOVES IT!
*
Well folks, mission accomplished! I got him A light that will last a long time, gets him off alkaline batteries, and is _BRIGHT! _Thanks guys, case closed!

P.S. I am going to do a _not too professional_ review on the Nitenumen H01 in the headlamp subforum!


----------



## Poppy (Sep 12, 2016)

NiTyson said:


> Alright folks, the verdict is in. I got the package in and took out his Convoy S2+ and realized I made a mistake when ordering. I thought my light has a T6-4C emitter in it when it really had a U2-1A emitter in it. Both of us don't really care about light color, but we do care about less lumens due to the phosphor used, so I decided to put the pill from my light in his, then I gave it to him, _aaaaaannnnnnnnndddddddd..................
> 
> _*HE LOVES IT!
> *
> ...


I'm really happy your Dad is happy.
That was a nice gesture on your part to give him the emitter that you preferred.

I agree, I think the 4C is a little warm, I have one in my C8. I prefer a 3A, 3B, or 3C.
I don't mind the little hit in output.


----------

